
New Ionic Creator - Xelom
http://blog.ionic.io/announcing-the-new-ionic-creator/
======
yesimahuman
This has been a long time coming, excited to help people get into mobile dev
more easily, or help with UI prototyping, etc. The early version was rough so
if you tried it then give it another go as we really fixed it up!

